
GitHub is down - bodecker
http://github.com
======
firloop
Dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984775)

~~~
bodecker
Sorry, I didn't see that when I posted! Didn't mean to spam. (HN usually
detects these at post time too, but I guess this didn't work for some reason.)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10984775).

